
The bullshit humanitarian obsession of silicon valley. - jdubya
http://jwopinions.tumblr.com/post/82154931202/the-bullshit-humanitarian-narrative-of-silicon-valley
======
h1karu
Thanks to the emergence of the Internet mankind is learning to reorganize his
relationships and activities more rapidly than ever before. This is leading to
a situation where feedback loops can spontaneously arise which potentiate
change at various levels seemingly out of nowhere.

Some of these changes will be clearly humanitarian in nature, while other
changes will seem insignificant to the larger picture yet all are part of an
important learning process that we have to go through together in order to
figure out how to cultivate a better life in the information age.

Even the "apps" that seem to do more harm than good are playing an important
role in helping us learn how to get it right one day in the future.

------
liquidzoot
I don't think that this 'fake humanitarianism' is limited to the valley: this
happens everywhere, and it really is terrible. Your gleeful materialism is
pretty offensive too though. I can't really choose the lesser evil here.

------
chewychewymango
To be fair, the words "change the world" are almost never next to "for the
better".

------
kaonashi
You see, most people need to justify sociopathic behavior.

